# Abranet abrasive mesh belts are AWESOME



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Recently picked up this Rigid sander and while I have not used it much do love the versatility of it.
Also just got a trail pack of the 3M 5" discs for a ROS that at first use impressed but was not all that impressed with how fast they wore down.
I find using a hook knife or even this little plane removes stock much quicker and with no dust for Spoons and Shoe horns.https://www.leevalley.com/en-ca/shop/tools/hand-tools/planes/57205-squirrel-tail-palm-planes?item=15P1020


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

for some reason i was not aware abranet made sanding belts,just never looked i guess.but i will now,thanks for this review.i use their disc's all the time.


----------



## mnguy (Feb 4, 2009)

Andre - I hadn't thought about a plane like this - thank you! A small scorp comes to mind, too.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

https://www.leevalley.com/en-ca/shop/tools/hand-tools/knives/76785-narex-roughing-hook-knife
This is the hook knife I picked up from L.V. use the plane to start then usually carve out with the knife.


----------



## mnguy (Feb 4, 2009)

Andre - thank you!


----------

